# Assign a Hogwarts House to the Person Above



## dagnytaggart

come on...you _know_ you want to be uber-nerdy sort-happy J's. For 5 minutes. 

I accepted a Facebook friend request from my 13 year old, and now the little brat is spewing all sorts of Harry Potter fan-dom nonsense on my wall. Not fem-dom, unfortunately. (Or fortunately, since she_ is_ 13...)

I'll admit, I had an obsession problem with the books when I was also a little snot. :crazy:
I remember there was Griffyndor, the fluffy one, Ravenclaw, and the one with the snakes. You'll need to jog my memory.

so, ready set go.


----------



## skycloud86

I'll put you in Gryffindor.

(I don't read the books, but my little brothers like them).


----------



## firedell

I put you in Ravenclaw.


Ravenclaw: NT/SJ
Hufflepuff: NF/SJ
Gryffindor: NF/SP
Slytherin: NT/SP


----------



## Linus

You seem to maybe be Ravenclaw


----------



## GrannyWeatherwax

I assign you to Slytherin.


----------



## L'Empereur

Hufflepuff


----------



## Elan

Slytherin!


----------



## GrannyWeatherwax

Gryffindor


----------



## dagnytaggart

^ gryffindor.


----------



## Linus

Gryffindor


----------



## fishier3000

...Ravenclaw


----------



## AirMarionette

Hufflepuff


----------



## igloo123

Ravenclorz


----------



## L'Empereur

Ravenclaw....


----------



## AirMarionette

Slytherin .


----------



## Ćerulean

Ravenclaw :happy:


----------



## aevi23

Gryffindor!


----------



## Slider

Slufflepuff.


----------



## Nomenclature

Gryffindor.


----------



## AirMarionette

Gryffindor


----------



## OctoberSkye

Ravenclaw.


----------



## L'Empereur

Ravenclaw...


----------



## igloo123

Slytherin...


----------



## Obstructions

Hufflepuff.


----------



## SmokeMonster

SLYTHERYN!! 

and if your thinking its just b/c of the snake on your avatar pic, you were right.


----------



## Nomenclature

Gryffindor!


----------



## thousand

Hufflepuff. :mellow:


----------



## L'Empereur

Slytherin...


----------



## OctoberSkye

Ravenclaw..


----------



## SuperunknownVortex

^ Slytherin.


----------



## Isis

This might be totally boring, but there is a web site where you take a quiz and get assigned to a house and then you can buy a wand and check out the shops and marauder's map.


----------



## Midnight Rambler

Slytherin!


----------



## OctoberSkye

Gryffindor..


----------



## Nomenclature

Slytherin.


----------



## L'Empereur

Hufflepuff


----------



## Mendelevium

Ravenclaw, as befitting the pattern!


----------



## Seeker99

Ravenclaw


----------



## Nasmoe

Hufflepuff


----------



## Seeker99

Gryffindor


----------



## Jacinto

What's up with this thread? Why does it exist?

OnT: Hufflepuff.


----------



## Nomenclature

Ravenclaw.

OffT: Welcome. :tongue:


----------



## Jacinto

Avatar = Psyduck = Duck = Bird = Raven.
(Avatar = Raven)
Ravenclaw.

OffT: Thank you.


----------



## OctoberSkye

Hufflepuff....


----------



## Zic

Ravenclaw...


----------



## Nomenclature

Ravenclaw.


----------



## Zic

Gryffindor


----------



## wanory

Hufflepuff


----------



## Vanargand

Hufflepuff


----------



## Nomenclature

Ravenclaw.


----------



## Incorporeal

I really must be bored . . . . Hufflepuff


----------



## afireinside66

Ravenclaw...


----------



## 0 1 1 2 3 5 8 13 21 34

Ravenclaw

whats up with this thread, srsly XD


----------



## Ben

Slytherin, just to do something different. :happy:


----------



## OctoberSkye

Gryffindor.


----------



## limelight3

Slytherin. Definately Slytherin.:crazy:


----------



## Nomenclature

Hufflepuff.


----------



## Teigue

Umm Ravenclaw!=)


----------



## Vaka

...Gryffindor


----------



## Nomenclature

Gryffindor.


----------



## GrannyWeatherwax

Hufflepuff


----------



## OctoberSkye

Ravenclaw.


----------



## Windette

Hufflepuff.


----------



## Nomenclature

Ravenclaw.


----------



## Thrifty Walrus

I could think of anything to go off of since your pic is kind of ambiguous.... So since your mood is relaxed I'll go with....Ravenclaw! They seem the most chill. Gryffindor is a bunch of obnoxious do gooders, Slytherin are a bunch of obnoxious chumps, Hufflpuff are a bunch of obnoxious awkward nerds, and Ravenclaw is just, chill. lol.

edit: wow..... that was meant for someone like 5 posts ago XD 

I didn't know this thread was so fast paced lol.


----------



## Frannyy

hufflepuff


----------



## L'Empereur

Hufflepuff...


----------



## Nomenclature

Slytherin.


----------



## Shurikun

Look at that bravery! The guy in your avatar is fighting a spider!

THAT GETS YOU INTO GRYFFINDOR


----------



## Frannyy

Slytherin- because it rhymes with Shurikun


----------



## northernsky

Hufflepuff.


----------



## L'Empereur

Hufflepuff.


----------



## Frannyy

why do I keep getting hufflepuff!!???


Gryffindor


----------



## Miss Scarlet

hufflepuff..........jk

Slytherin!


----------



## northernsky

Slytherin.


----------



## Miss Scarlet




----------



## Miss Scarlet

Nikson said:


> Slytherin.


Grifindor.


----------



## L'Empereur

Clearly a Slytherin.


----------



## Miss Scarlet

hufflepuff.... finder!


----------



## Nomenclature

Slytherin.


----------



## Nostalgic

I'd say either Slytherin or Ravenclaw. Take your pick.


----------



## Miss Scarlet

Jigglypuff...what I mean hufflepuff.


----------



## bionic

Hufflepuff.....

I want to teach you how to be nice. :tongue:


----------



## Miss Scarlet

Slytherin.... cause you can't!


----------



## L'Empereur

Obviously a Gryffindor


----------



## Miss Scarlet

Ravenclaw----- also, I'm taking ten points away from your house! Hehehe :tongue:


----------



## Danse Macabre

*ENTJ.... definitely Slytherin. You clever scheming nippers you! :tongue:*


----------



## Miss Scarlet

Hufflepuff....I have run out of cleaver things to say. What a bummer.


----------



## Frannyy

slytherin- duh!


----------



## dagnytaggart

hufflepuff- duh!


----------



## Drewbie

Hufflepuff... >_>


----------



## Nomenclature

Your user name, avatar, and signature don't give off a Slytherin vibe at all. :mellow:


----------



## Mendelevium

Ravenclaw. I think.


----------



## Frannyy

slyth. your name just looks like a slytherin name.


----------



## Mendelevium

Hufflepuff.


----------



## Frannyy

[email protected]#$%^&*^%$# i get huffle every time!!!! Someone give me gryffindor or slytherin!!!!


----------



## Nostalgic

Gryffindor :happy:


----------



## Mendelevium

Gryffindor


----------



## PseudoSenator

*Better be...*


----------



## Nomenclature

Slytherin?

Frannyy, didn't I give you Ravenclaw?


----------



## PseudoSenator

inFiNiTe said:


> Slytherin?
> 
> Frannyy, didn't I give you Ravenclaw?



Slytherin? *mopes around* I don't belong with those twits... On second thought, that might be a good choice lol.

For you, better be...


----------



## Seeker99

Rrrrrravenclaw


----------



## Liontiger

Gryffindor


----------



## Mendelevium

Gryffindor, maybe.


----------



## L'Empereur

Ravenclaw. . .


----------



## Promethea

Slytherin!


----------



## Frannyy

inFiNiTe said:


> Slytherin?
> 
> Frannyy, didn't I give you Ravenclaw?




yeah you gave me it like once, but the other 20 times I have gotten huffle. it's the flower and the name, isn't it people??


and Slytherin for Promethea~!


----------



## L'Empereur

Yep, it's the flower. Hufflepuff.


----------



## Nostalgic

Jack Nicholson would totally be a Slytherin :tongue:


----------



## CrabHammer

I'm thinking Ravenclaw?


----------



## Promethea

Gryffindor!


----------



## Drewbie

Ravenclaw!


----------



## timeless

Judging by the name, Slytherin. :crazy:


----------



## Promethea

Ravenclaw~!


----------



## Miss Scarlet

Hufflepuff!


----------



## Drewbie

Ravenclaw. :laughing:


----------



## dagnytaggart

You can go inside Hagrid's hut. 

bwahahahaha


----------



## Nostalgic

Slytherin.


----------



## Drewbie

Hufflepuff


----------



## Vaka

Ravenclaw...


----------



## Nomenclature

Gryffindor


----------



## CrabHammer

Gryffindor!


----------



## Frannyy

Gryff





.


----------



## L'Empereur

Slytherin :bored:


----------



## Windette

Ravenclaw...


----------



## Drewbie

Gryffindor!


----------



## Mendelevium

Gryffindor. 

Why are Slytherins cast in such a bad light in the series?


----------



## Rachel25Lee

*Because...*

Because, my fine-feathered friend, Slytherine was the dude-person-man-guy who had evil potentials (I know that was covered in the serise somewhere along the line), I think. Oi, I love Harry Potter, but I haven't watched it in a zillion billion..... ... long time.

Anyhoozle, I'd say you're in Hufflepuff. XD


----------



## Nomenclature

Hufflepuff for randomness and kitties in your avatar. :mellow:


----------



## Drewbie

Slytherin!


----------



## Narrator

Gryffindor.



Mendelevium said:


> Gryffindor.
> 
> Why are Slytherins cast in such a bad light in the series?


Because of the prejudice built up over time, and the fact the creator created the foundations for an elitist environment, lacking in trust and acceptance, probably helped in building the fnished image via certain members of pretty extream opinions.
The minority extreamists, and only those who fit the other criteria who either don't care about those who also inhabit their house, or are not against such views would be split from those who refused association with magical racism, building enmity and intensifying theimage of the house and those who should and should not enter it, and the views those who enter it should have.

Think of nationalist parties. There may well be those who create such parties with the best interests of their country at heart - finding better stability and national identity in times of confusion, vulnerability or conflict, however over time they can become havens for racism, or alteast the image can, with certain extream members (Think of recent attacks on police officers in Ireland - this may not be the majority desire for Republicans, but such actions can create a more particular image of those in Irealand, slowly changing the nature of those who enter the group.)

Anne Rice quit Chrisianity recently, due to the more extream views and actions of certain members - 
there is a polarisation between those who would have otherwise felt the group to be 'home' and those who take certain elements to the extream. Do not cheat; it's sinful, selfish and thoughtless and a whole host of other bad things becomes do not cheat with another man's chattel; he owns his wife so you're stealing from him in sleeping with his wife becomes punish the chattel; she doesn't know her place and was leading the other cheater on as she's clearly the lesser entity.

I don't know...make any sense?

Snape was a good kid, just corrupted. Dumbledore kind of spells it out in Snape's pensive - 'I think we sort too soon' and again (Paraphrasing) 'It is not who we are born as, but the choises we make': No kids are bad, but by sorting so early and due to the...legacy of each house, and the intense relationship which has grown between them, particularly after such a terrible war, the children going into them, suffer that legacy - suffer the pidgeonwholing that's been building, and only know how to exist as their environment has taught them to - look at kreacher, or ******* and the wider theme of anti-semitism in The merchant of venice.

Look at MBTI - it took me several years to settle on ISFJ, and it's one of the last types I would have considered myself due to the stereotypes which have built up, but it's me to a T when we get past those, influences due to enneagramishness provided.


----------



## Mendelevium

Perhaps I should not have expressed my discontent with the characterization of Slytherin in the _Harry Potter_ series. 

Ravenclaw.


----------



## songofcalamity

Ravenclaw ^^ ...your profile picture strikes me as a Claw

EDIT: ahhhh, I was referring to somebody else... 

Slytherin


----------



## Nomenclature

Ravenclaw.


----------



## Mendelevium

Gryffindor, I surmise.


----------



## OctoberSkye

Ravenclaw.


----------



## Drewbie

Hufflepuff.


----------



## Lullaby

Slytherin ^^


----------



## CrabHammer

Hufflepuff?


----------



## L'Empereur

Gryffindor


----------



## Frannyy

It was like magic!!!


I will give you Slytherin today. I'm in the Slytherin kind of mood.


----------



## dalsgaard

Hufflepuff.


----------



## Drewbie

Ravenclaw.


----------



## mistersir

Your name and avatar immediately make me think of Slytherin.


----------



## Lullaby

Hufflepuff


----------



## Apollo Celestio

Griffyndor


----------



## Drewbie

Slytherin.


----------



## L'Empereur

Ravenclaw...


----------



## SaraBell

Slytherin.


----------



## L'Empereur

Ravenclaw..


----------



## CrabHammer

Slytherin, it's the Joker.


----------



## Drewbie

Hufflepuff!


----------



## Frannyy

slytherin.


----------



## CrabHammer

Ravenclaw. last


----------



## OctoberSkye

Gryffindor...


----------



## wonderfert

Hufflepuff

....not Slytherin....not Slytherin...


----------



## Lullaby

Lol. ^^

Ravenclaw.


----------



## Nostalgic

How about Gryffindor?


----------



## L'Empereur

Hufflepuff


----------



## Miasmatic Domino

ravenclaw:happy:


----------



## Nomenclature

Gryffindor.


----------



## Drewbie

Ravenclaw.


----------



## Lula

Ravenclaw!! XD


(Not slytherin, not slytherin, not slytherin LOL)


----------



## L'Empereur

Slytherin...


----------



## tuna

Slytherin.


----------



## CrabHammer

katamari damacy strikes me as...Hufflepuff!


----------



## L'Empereur

Hufflepuff as well :bored:


----------



## MissMaja

Slytherin


----------



## Frannyy

slytherin.


----------



## L'Empereur

Slytherin.


----------



## CrabHammer

Slytherin.


----------



## OctoberSkye

Slytherin.


----------



## Frannyy

Slytherin.


----------



## CrabHammer

Rrrrrrravenclaw. last


----------



## Darner

Gryffindor


----------



## MissMaja

Ravenclaw....


----------



## Lullaby

You seem Gryffindor-ish to me.


----------



## OctoberSkye

Hufflepuff.


----------



## L'Empereur

Gryffindor...


----------



## MissMaja

Gryffindor it is


----------



## L'Empereur

Slytherin!!


----------



## Drewbie

Gryffindor!


----------



## lylyness

Slytherin.


----------



## SuperunknownVortex

Ravenclaw.


----------



## dagnytaggart

^ Hufflepuff. Because I can.

Whichever sorting hat is next, put me in Ravenclaw or I'll give you to a hobo to piss in.


----------



## Humaning

I was going to say Ravenclaw but I havent been pissed on my a hobo in a while... It is quite entertaining.

Slytherin


----------



## jack london

Gryffindor


----------



## MissMaja

Ravenclaw...


----------



## wonderfert

Gryffindor!


----------



## L'Empereur

Hufflepuff!


----------



## Steve MD

Gryffindor.....


----------



## lylyness

Ravenclaw.


----------



## Lullaby

Gryffindor!


----------



## SomeRandomGuy18

Hufflepuff


----------



## MissMaja

Gryffindor...


----------



## L'Empereur

Slytherin!!


----------



## Aßbiscuits

Gryffindor!


----------



## CrabHammer

Slytherin. Definitely, definitely Slytherin.


----------



## OctoberSkye

Gryffindor.


----------



## CrabHammer

Slytherin :tongue:


----------



## L'Empereur

Ravenclaw..

Not Gryffindor, not Gryffindor. . .


----------



## MissMaja

definitely Slytherin


----------



## Lullaby

You give off a Gryffindor-ish vibe. 

And I have no idea what you're talking about, OcarinaOfRhyme is such a sweet little Huffie. :3 Just ask him. ^^


----------



## Aßbiscuits

*Raven claw

Purple's the colour right?*


----------



## MissMaja

Ravenclaw..




Lullaby said:


> You give off a Gryffindor-ish vibe.
> 
> And I have no idea what you're talking about, OcarinaOfRhyme is such a sweet little Huffie. :3 Just ask him. ^^


I wouldn't know  I don't get that kind of vibe from him :laughing:


----------



## CrabHammer

Sticking by your Slytherin friend huh? That sounds like a loyal Hufflepuff to me!


----------



## dagnytaggart

^ Hagrid's hut.

hahahahahaha 

What? it's a HOUSE isn't it? Nobody said you had to stick to the obvious 4.


----------



## lylyness

Slytherin!


----------



## Drewbie

Hufflepuff


----------



## L'Empereur

Ravenclaw..


----------



## OctoberSkye

Ravenclaw.


----------



## Darkestblue

Ravenpuff.


----------



## Lullaby

Gryffinpuff!


----------



## TurquoiseSunset

Gryffinclaw!


----------



## Lullaby

_Perfect!_ :3

Slytherclaw for you, madam. ^^


----------



## TurquoiseSunset

Lullaby said:


> _Perfect!_ :3
> 
> Slytherclaw for you, madam. ^^


Slyther?? Why, I don't have a crafty bone in my body, scout's honor! Explain yourself!

:tongue:


----------



## Lullaby

My reasoning included your being an INTJ. But if you don't feel Slyther-ish, then you're a pure Ravenclaw in my book.


----------



## L'Empereur

Clearly a Slytherin.


----------



## TurquoiseSunset

Lullaby said:


> My reasoning included your being an INTJ. But if you don't feel Slyther-ish, then you're a pure Ravenclaw in my book.


That sounds better :wink:


----------



## TurquoiseSunset

OcarinaofRhyme -> Ravenclaw, with a hint of Gryffindor :happy:


----------



## SuperunknownVortex

Oh, I would say Ravenclaw.


----------



## MissMaja

Ravenclaw ..


----------



## Drewbie

Hufflepuff.


----------



## OctoberSkye

Slytherin still


----------



## Molock

Oh definitely Hufflepuff! :tongue:


----------



## L'Empereur

You can be in Slytherin with me.


----------



## pretty.Odd

Slytherin


----------



## MissMaja

Hufflepuff :happy:


----------



## lylyness

Gryffindor!


----------



## L'Empereur

Ravenclaw..


----------



## dagnytaggart

You ran out of clever things to say so you went mewcatz on us?

FLUFFLEPUFF. :crazy:


----------



## Lullaby

I like your logic.  Gryffindor!


----------



## L'Empereur

Ravenclaw.


----------



## Drewbie

Gryffindor!


----------



## Lullaby

Ravenclaw!


----------



## rubber soul

Gryffindor


----------



## Pachacutie

Ravenclaw!


----------



## JJLegendary18

most of us would be in ravenclaw it seems to fit us out of all the houses. gryffindor would probably be the house with the annoying extroverts asking "why dont you talk"


----------



## L'Empereur

Hufflepuff...


----------



## Drewbie

Ravenclaw..


----------



## Yours

Gryffindor


----------



## minkaybell

uhhhh ravenclaw.


----------



## Quelzalcoatl

Gryffindor.


----------



## Iqbal

either slytherin or ravenclaw


----------



## Quelzalcoatl

Slytherin.


----------



## etherealuntouaswithin

Ravenclaw...


----------



## InevitablyKriss

Ravenclaw fo sho!


----------



## Liontiger

Hufflepuff

And I don't mean that as an insult! :crazy:


----------



## Drewbie

Gryffindor.


----------



## petals of stone

^ Hufflepuff


----------



## bttersweet

Gryffindor


----------



## Pendragon

Ravenclaw.


----------



## Terrestrial Wisdom

I'll also say... Ravenclaw


----------



## Teigue

Ravenclaw maybe?=)


----------



## Drewbie

Slytherin.


----------



## MonieJ

Slytherin:tongue:


----------



## Vaka

Gryffindor


----------



## Ti Dominant

Better be..... Ravenclaw!


----------



## Galaris

Ravenclaw, I think. Maybe Slytherin...? :tongue:


----------



## Ti Dominant

Slytherin!!!!!!!


----------



## petals of stone

Ravenclaw.


----------



## Ti Dominant

Ravenclaw.......


----------



## Seeker99

Ravenclaw.


----------



## The Exception

Hufflepuff


----------



## viva

Ravenclaw, fo sho


----------



## Ti Dominant

Ravenclaw, nugga


----------



## Drewbie

Ravenclaw.


----------



## Ti Dominant

Hufflepuff...........


----------



## InevitablyKriss

Slytherine! D:


----------



## Drewbie

Hufflepuff!


----------



## Ti Dominant

Hufflepuff!!!!


----------



## viva

Ravenclaw or Slytherin. Can't decide.


----------



## Evil Genius

Hufflepuff or Gryffindor.


----------



## Ti Dominant

Hufflepuff.....


----------



## Enkidu

Ravenclaw yeah!


----------



## Liontiger

Gryffindor


----------



## Vaka

Liontiger...Gryffindor, maybe.


----------



## Nomenclature

Ravenclaw.


----------



## jdmn

Ravenclaw

_Second alternative..._ Gryffindor


----------



## Sparktrog

Hufflepuff


----------



## Ectoplasm

I'm going to choose Hufflepuff.


----------



## petals of stone

Slytherin.


----------



## viva

Slyyyytherin.


----------



## L'Empereur

Hufflepuff


----------



## etherealuntouaswithin

Wouldn't be anything other than Slytherin.


----------



## Sonne

Hufflepuff


----------



## Jasette

Hufflepuff I think, though something's telling me a little Ravenclaw...


----------



## The Exception

Ravenclaw. It's the glasses in your avatar. :tongue:


----------



## Vodhgarm

Ravenclaw ...


----------



## etherealuntouaswithin

..Ravenclaw.


----------



## L'Empereur

Slytherin...


----------



## DeritIS

Slytherin..~


----------



## L'Empereur

Hufflepuff


----------



## jack london

Slytherin... but from a long line of pure bloods if that helps any


----------



## pretty.Odd

100% Slytherin


----------



## jack london

Can I say Beauxbatons - not a hogwarts house but still a school.


----------



## etherealuntouaswithin

slytherin.


----------



## pretty.Odd

Muggle :tongue:


----------



## L'Empereur

Gryffindor


----------



## Drewbie

Ravenclaw.


----------



## etherealuntouaswithin

....Ravenclaw.


----------



## NoirAddict

Hufflepuff :happy:


----------



## Sonne

Slytherin ...


----------



## gerardio

Gryffindor


----------



## Drewbie

Gryffindor


----------



## Hokahey

Hufflepuff


----------



## petals of stone

Ravenclaw.


----------



## Michail

Ravenclaw!


----------



## etherealuntouaswithin

....Hufflepuff


----------



## subxer0

Gryffindor!


----------



## Lokkye

Slytherin...


----------



## Drewbie

Gryffindor!


----------



## pretty.Odd

Gryffindor


----------



## timeless

Also Gryffindor.


----------



## mickey

Gryffindor.


----------



## Hokahey

Slytherin..


----------



## Drewbie

Hufflepuff.


----------



## petals of stone

Slytherin.


----------



## Torgirl

Hufflepuff


----------



## Dreamer

Hufflepuff


----------



## NoirAddict

Slytherin.


----------



## Fuzzy Dunlop

Slytherin obviously


----------



## Quelzalcoatl

Hufflepuff.


----------



## Drewbie

Ravenclaw.


----------



## FreeSpirit

Gryffindor


----------



## Quelzalcoatl

Gryffindor.


----------



## TheBeanie

Slytherin.


----------



## BeauGarcon

_Huffelpuf._


----------



## Inky

Ravenclaw.


----------



## Space Cat

Gryffindor.


----------



## FreeSpirit

Ravenclaw. Those cats look smart.


----------



## Drewbie

Gryffindor.


----------



## Quelzalcoatl

Ravenclaw.


----------



## jazhandz

Slytherin


----------



## Drewbie

Gryffindor.


----------



## Quelzalcoatl

Still Ravenclaw.


----------



## Doctor von Science

hmmmm... I'd say Ravenclaw.


----------



## Abyss Soul

I'd say Slytherin.


----------



## Quelzalcoatl

Ravenclaw.


----------



## tuna

Slytherin.


----------



## viva

Gryffindor!


----------



## dagnytaggart

Hufflepuff.


----------



## Ćerulean

Slytherin House


----------



## Neon Rainbows

I will give you Gryfindor


----------



## Ćerulean

hufflepuff  i like those colors


----------



## myexplodingcat

Judging from your types, I'd bet you're a Gryffindor.

And I won't even threaten to put you in Slytherin first.


----------



## minkaybell

hufflepuff.


----------



## myexplodingcat

Ah, so you're one of the Gryffindors who stalks Professor Triloni all the time. I thought I saw you in her end of the school.


----------



## clicheguevara

Based on nothing but a quick glance at your website, I'll sort you into Ravenclaw.


----------



## TheBeanie

Clever username --> Ravenclaw.


----------



## Drewbie

Slytherin.


----------



## MissMaja

hufflepuff


----------



## Drewbie

Gryffindor.


----------



## reletative

Ravenclaw.


----------



## Talee_eh

Hufflepuff


----------



## Worriedfunction

^I apologise but the snake on your shoulder shouts Slytherin.


----------



## Wheelie

umm Hufflepuff? I have no idea how this works and I have little knowledge of Harry Potter...


----------



## runnerveran

Hufflepuff!


----------



## TheWaffle

Ravenclaw.


----------



## Alice_Morgan

Ravenclaw.


----------



## Figure

I don't know about the above - Hufflepuff? 

@TheWaffle goes to Slytherin.


----------



## Persephone

@LXPilot: Ravenclaw

There's no mistaking the avatar


----------



## TheWaffle

Persephone - Gryffindor.

@LXPilot Why Slytherin for me?


----------



## Sovereign

Ravenclaw

P.S. If you give me hufflepuff, I'll call my poon of a father to bring his goldilocks and cane to verbally abuse/threaten you. He'll then follow through on none of it and be useless in any ensuing fight. Finally, he'll probably emasculate himself in front of his evil boss.

So don't give me hufflepuff, or all that will happen.... and you won't like it...


----------



## koalaroo

@Sovereign: 

A hat stall between Hufflepuff and Slytherin!


----------



## DeductiveReasoner

@koalaroo

INTP, frequents NT forum, thanks a bunch of my comments, Ravenclaw of Hufflepuff. I don't know you that well, though.


Since you get to sort of choose your own house in the Harry Potter world, the next person better put me as a hat stall between Ravenclaw and Gryffindor


----------



## skycloud86

Ravenclaw

.........


----------



## DeductiveReasoner

skycloud86 said:


> Ravenclaw
> 
> .........


Why ravenclaw? and three ellipses in a row is a bit excessive.........................................................:tongue:


----------



## skycloud86

DeductiveReasoner said:


> Why ravenclaw? and three ellipses in a row is a bit excessive.........................................................:tongue:


Your username and type, mostly. I don't really know much about the Houses in Harry Potter.


----------



## Figure

TheWaffle said:


> Persephone - Gryffindor.
> 
> @LXPilot Why Slytherin for me?


 I don't know, actually. Ni just says so. Not so much (actually not at all) in the popularized sense of being an ignorant, wealthy dunderhead who wants to sniff around with wand-crack and magical dragons, but in some odd sense of Slytherin having an aesthetic form that would appeal to INTJ. Possibly, something about understated courage as well.


----------



## PeaceMay

@LXPilot

Slytherin for your very interesting profile pic :]


----------



## Seeker99

Hufflepuff.

Please don't take it as an insult.  Hufflepuffs are the shiz.


----------



## PeaceMay

@Seeker99

Not at all offended  I love Hufflepuffs.


----------



## PeaceMay

@Seeker99

Not at all offended  I love Hufflepuffs.


----------



## KatHorcrux

@Seeker99 

I'm picking up on Ravenclaw, maybe a bit of Hufflepuff in there.


----------



## Dashing

My first guess would be Gryffindor.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

Dashing said:


> My first guess would be Gryffindor.


Ravenclaw, possibly Slytherin


----------



## SugaSkull

Gryffindor

Honestly I guessed from your sig. Lol.


----------



## V3X

Feeling a Gryffindor here.


----------



## Fiamma

Slytherin


----------



## Kytaari

Either Hufflepuff or Gryffindor. I'm leaning towards Gryffindor.


----------



## Diophantine

Shamy, Hufflepuff. 



Luna Lovegood said:


> Slytherin/Ravenclaw hatstall.


Really? I guess I would pick Ravenclaw. But why would you say that, just curious?


----------



## Lexicon Devil

Good for nothing Muggle.


----------



## Luna Lovegood

Diophantine said:


> Shamy, Hufflepuff.
> 
> 
> 
> Really? I guess I would pick Ravenclaw. But why would you say that, just curious?


You just came off as the sort of person who'd readily use your intellect for morally questionable endeavors.

P.S. Shamy, a_ Hufflepuff?

_


----------



## Diophantine

Luna Lovegood said:


> You just came off as the sort of person who'd readily use your intellect for morally questionable endeavors.
> 
> P.S. Shamy, a_ Hufflepuff?
> 
> _


Actually, the sorting hat did a bad job and misread the MBTI of @Shamy. With INTJ I would say... Slytherin! 

And wow, that is pretty cool. Thanks for the idea!


----------



## Luna Lovegood

> *AUGUST 1, 2014*
> 
> BREAKING NEWS!
> 
> _Luna Lovegood, INFP, becomes the first victim of Diophantine's wrath; is found lifeless on a gigantic bacon sandwich_


-newspapers on the 1st of August, probably


----------



## Diophantine

Luna Lovegood said:


> -newspapers on the 1st of August, probably


What a delicious way to die!


----------



## Luna Lovegood

*uneaten bacon sandwich

HOW DELICIOUS DOES THAT SOUND NOW?

YOU CRUEL NT!


----------



## gross porcelain

Ravenclaw


----------



## Lexicon Devil

Concubine of Lord Voldemort


----------



## Sabrah

Slytherin


----------



## silver skies

I think you're Ravenclaw. I associate some kind of cleverness with cats and you seem to have an aura of intelligence. :kitteh:


----------



## Sporadic Aura

Your avatar suggests someone who is sly and sneaky. I'll say Slytherin.


----------



## koalaroo

Gryffindor


----------



## Eudaimonia

House of Bob


----------



## Mostly Harmless

Fancy schmancy Greek username? Philosophical riddle in signature? You go straight to Ravenclaw.


----------



## Yadids

Oi, you go to Slytherin.


----------



## Red Icicle

Well, based on the name "Mostly Harmless" and the sneaky 'I-know-something-you-don't' avatar you have, I'm guessing Slytherin.

EDIT: Thought too long, sorry Yadids. You'll join her in Slytherin however.


----------



## Yadids

It's okay Red Icicle, but because you nearly ignored me, you're going straight to Hufflepuff.


----------



## Red Icicle

Oh no, now no one will be able to anticipate my betrayal before it's too late. Well, at least the kitchens are close by.


----------



## KokuroNya

you seem to value resourcefulness. Slytherin.


----------



## The Chameleon

Ravenclaw.


----------



## Omnidexterity

It's difficult to decide between Ravenclaw and Gryffindor.

Hmm...

GRYFFINDOR!


----------



## KokuroNya

Omnidexterity sounds like a unique trait. Ravenclaw it is!


----------



## The Chameleon

Omnidexterity said:


> It's difficult to decide between Ravenclaw and Gryffindor.
> 
> Hmm...
> 
> GRYFFINDOR!


I've been sorted into every house at least once. 
Ravenclaw, again! Or Slytherin, if you'd prefer.


----------



## koalaroo

Ravenclaw!


----------



## Ummon

Slytherin! 

I realized just in time that I had my preferred house in my signature… Had to get rid of _that_


----------



## F.J.Asfur

Gryffindor!


----------



## Falling Leaves

Ravenclaw!


----------



## wzp

Ravenclaw.


----------



## aendern

Hufflepuff


----------



## Eckis

Slytherin


----------



## Stasis

Hufflepuff


----------



## wzp

Ravenclaw.


----------



## Kyro

Gryffindor


----------



## F.J.Asfur

Slytherin!


----------



## wzp

Ravenclaw (third time in a row I assign it within a time span of like 20 minutes, but nevertheless a fab house)


----------



## Ummon

Hmmm… Let's go with Hufflepuff!


----------



## Calmwolf

Hufflepuff


----------



## Mostly Harmless

Gryffinclaw.


----------



## F.J.Asfur

Hufflepuff!


----------



## Diophantine




----------



## koalaroo

Slytherin


----------



## Diophantine

I really need to get The Woman off my avatar. People assume I am Slytherin _and_ ENTJ. >_<

Anyway, Slytherin as well!


----------



## WindScale

Diophantine said:


> I really need to get The Woman off my avatar. People assume I am Slytherin _and_ ENTJ. >_<
> 
> Anyway, Slytherin as well!


I will grant you *Slytherin* as well. 
Double the Slytherin, double the power to you. :wink:


----------



## Diophantine

Not Slytherin... Not Slytherin... =P

@_Rainquility_ Slytherin for you for being evil!


----------



## Mostly Harmless

Diophantine said:


> Not Slytherin... Not Slytherin... =P
> 
> @_Rainquility_ Slytherin for you for being evil!


Well, Gryffindor it is then. If it worked for Harry, it should work for you too, right? Right.

/Sorting Hat Fairy


----------



## refoT

Hm. Ravenclaw.


----------



## Ummon

Ravenclaw!


----------



## bubblePOP

I wanna say Slytherin.


----------



## Ummon

@bubblePOP Haha, really? It must be the character in my avatar 
Hufflepuff for you!


----------



## bubblePOP

Hmm, if not Slytherin, then maybe Ravenclaw?


----------



## Mercutio

I am in agreement with Ummon. Hufflepuff


----------



## CaptSwan

You strike me as a Ravenclaw; don't know why, I just feel so.


----------



## TinyBitBroken

For some reason I'm torn between Hufflepuff and Ravenclaw.... Hmmmm I name you Huffleclaw.


----------



## Austengirl753

Slytherin


----------



## Mimic octopus

Hufflepuff or Slytherin


----------



## Eckis

Gryffindor


----------



## Imaginary Friend

I'd say Gryffindor House for you.


----------



## Diophantine

Ravenclaw... cause you know, imaginary friends and Coraline. Very Luna-ish.


----------



## Lacrimosa

Slytherin.


----------



## Atrej

Slytherin LOL


----------



## Witch of Oreo

Ravenclaw it is.


----------



## Ummon

^Gryffindor!



aske said:


> Slytherin LOL


Lol, actually? XD


----------



## Retsu

Ravenclaw


----------



## WindScale

"Dat" Hufflepuff.


----------



## WardRhiannon

Slytherin


----------



## B00Bz

jigglypuff


----------



## Sporadic Aura

Gryfindor


----------



## Adena

Ravenclaw or Gryffindor!


----------



## Saira

Slytherclaw


----------



## The Hatter

Gryffindor.


----------



## SysterMatic

Hufflepuff


----------



## Dr Wahwee

Hupplefluff


----------



## Jadeisamoose

Gryff.


----------



## The Hatter

Inver said:


> Hufflepuff


Did you just-
One does not simply put me in Hufflepuff, you ninja rascal.:tongue:
@Jadeisamoose
I'll probably put you Slytherin.


----------



## Moya

Slytherin


----------



## AidanOfSweden

Gryffindor.


----------



## Kebachi

Gryffindor, a sexy version because pink


----------



## Jadeisamoose

Ravenclaw.


----------



## Totalbrit

Ravenclaw.


----------



## Rhothan

Griffindor


----------



## MD_analyst

Ravenclaw


----------



## calicobts

Slytherin


----------



## Crowbo

Ravenclaw


----------



## Wisteria

Gryffindor


----------



## Crowbo

Ravenclaw


----------



## Daisy of Destruction

Hufflepuff


----------



## Crowbo

Slytherin


----------



## Lunar Lamp

Gryffindor


----------



## Lady of Clockwork

Ravenclaw


----------



## Crowbo

Hufflepuff


----------



## zombiefishy

*hufflepuff*


----------



## Crowbo

Hufflepuff


----------



## Wisteria

Ravenclaw


----------



## Lunescope

Slytherclaw


----------



## Crowbo

Ravenclaw


----------



## Energumen

Ravenclaw. Intellectual.


----------



## Crowbo

Ravenclaw


----------



## SgtPepper

Arkum Asylum


----------



## Dustanddawnzone

slytherin


----------



## Lady of Clockwork

Hufflepuff


----------



## puppies

^^ hufflepuff


----------



## Crowbo

slytherpuff


----------



## Lunar Lamp

Gryffinclaw


----------



## Crowbo

Ravenclaw


----------



## Jaune

Gryffindor


----------



## Crowbo

gryffindor


----------



## Lunar Lamp

A colorful Ravenclaw


----------



## Crowbo

hufflepuff


----------



## Wisteria

Hufflepuff


----------



## Crowbo

hufflepuff


----------



## deaddead

gryffindor LOL!


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Ravenclaw


----------



## Crowbo

gryffindor


----------



## Wisteria

Ravenclaw


----------



## Crowbo

hufflepuff


----------



## Number5

Slytherin


----------



## Jaune

Ravenclaw


----------



## Crowbo

Gryffindor


----------

